# Some of my British OO and Euro HO trains



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

time warp said:


> You'll have to share some pictures here, Wolferz! I just wanted to have a couple of British steamers to enjoy, and Oh well.


Well mate, here goes... It's not all my trains and you'll have to forgive my not having a layout. One day I will! Some are British OO and others are European HO  The forum is not allowing uploads at the moment, so hopefully the public album I uploaded to FB will show here. Please let me know if there are problems viewing?

First up are the OO, and what better to start with than the most famous train in the world: The Flying Scotsman









Second is the Princess Elizabeth pulling a rake of LMS coaches









Third is a Great Western Pannier pulling some goods wagons, of which the Texas one I got from time warp 









Fourth is Thomas pulling Annie and Clarabel. Although this one is technically a Bachmann HO set, we have both Bachmann US and Hornby UK Thomas range trains.









Next is some European HO passenger sets. I don't have a goods loco to take a picture of a goods train, but time warp is fixing that for me  First is possibly the second most famous train in the world: The Orient Express pulled by a BR 18









Second is the Rheingold Express pulled by a BR 01.5 that I am letting go of to acquire an original BR 01 that was more prototypical of pulling this train.









Next is a KPEV set, pulled by a Bavarian G 3/4H









Finally, some Electric action with an SBB CFF set I am starting to build


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I thought I'd post this picture of Wolferz' DB class 66, this is during a test run after repairing damage to the boiler, which occured while in possession of a previous owner. Very nice locomotive made by PIKO, now in the current owners' hands.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

It's an awesome locomotive also. I'm really grateful for him fixing it for me. One of these days I'll get the goods train put together and take a photo of it pulling some Goods.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It's fun to watch, nice valve gear motion.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

time warp said:


> It's fun to watch, nice valve gear motion.


I finally had some time to get the locomotive out and on the track tonight. I put a few cars behind it and watched it go slowly around my little track. Here are some photos of it comma and time warp I'm posting a video in the video section so you can see the valve gear motion.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

WWII German BR 98 war train. Loco and coaches came from a modeller in Greece. Anti-aircraft wagon trailing was scratch-built by my buddy Mark locally.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Wolferz! Interesting as always!


----------

